# Looking for a Pet Export company



## calum700 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi guys,

We're moving from Aberdeen to La Cala de Mijas in February, and we are trying to find a company to export our cat. We've been in touch with a few companies and as soon as we mention top of Scotland they give us ridiculous quotes or ask us to get it to London first which is just stupid in my opinion!

So does anyone have any suggestions from Aberdeen to Malaga or have any experience in pet transportation??

Any help will be much appreciated,

Cheers,

Calum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

calum700 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We're moving from Aberdeen to La Cala de Mijas in February, and we are trying to find a company to export our cat. We've been in touch with a few companies and as soon as we mention top of Scotland they give us ridiculous quotes or ask us to get it to London first which is just stupid in my opinion!
> 
> ...


here's the Defra list of approved companies Routes and transport companies « Defra


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

No Scottish airports on the list - looks like Manchester is the nearest.

A road carrier will be hideously expensive but looks like it's the only way. We paid £450 four years ago but that was from the South of England.

Funny how cats can rule your life isn't it! We can't go on holiday together because ours is too old to leave in anyone else's care.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> No Scottish airports on the list - looks like Manchester is the nearest.
> 
> A road carrier will be hideously expensive but looks like it's the only way. We paid £450 four years ago but that was from the South of England.
> 
> Funny how cats can rule your life isn't it! We can't go on holiday together because ours is too old to leave in anyone else's care.


Dogs can rule your life too...
Since we acquired Our Little Azor in February 2007 he has never been away from one or the other of us. When we go away as a couple it has to be to hotels that accept large dogs.
He has now taken to sleeping in our bed. (You may find that disgusting, I can understand that, but he is very clean..)
It's all worth it as we love him to bits ...as you do your cat.


----------



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

We moved from Aberdeen to Mallorca last march and had to transport our 80kg dog. As you're probably well aware Aberdeen is very restricted in flight destinations, especially in winter, so we had to drive to Manchester (the nearest airport operating flights to palma) and pick up a flight there. We used a company called animal airlines who were absolutely fantastic. Ask to speak to mike who will happily give you a quote and really put you at ease. My precious cargo arrived safe and sound in sunny Mallorca! Tell him I said hi. 

Jules


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Dogs can rule your life too...
> Since we acquired Our Little Azor in February 2007 he has never been away from one or the other of us. When we go away as a couple it has to be to hotels that accept large dogs.
> He has now taken to sleeping in our bed. (You may find that disgusting, I can understand that, but he is very clean..)
> It's all worth it as we love him to bits ...as you do your cat.


Hmmm, we can hardly take our 20-year-old, lame, deaf and nearly blind moggy to a hotel ....

She can just about still scramble up onto the bed. I love hearing her purring away in the darkness. When we had her mother and sister as well though, it did get a bit crowded at times!


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

*Pet transport*

Hi there, 

We brought our dog from Leeds Bradford Airport to Alicante with Jet 2. We were on the same flight at our insistance. We arranged it all ourselves, could have flown from Newcastle but the flight times didn't suit us. We arranged it all ourselves with help from Jet 2 and our vet. Talking to a neighbour, we saved about £600 if we'd done it with a company.
(Just as well as we had just paid $2000 earlier in the year to bring the dog back from Florida to the UK 
Might be worth a call see if anything suits?
It goes on the size of the crate so I guess your cat would be cheaper than our dog.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Hmmm, we can hardly take our 20-year-old, lame, deaf and nearly blind moggy to a hotel ....
> 
> She can just about still scramble up onto the bed. I love hearing her purring away in the darkness. When we had her mother and sister as well though, it did get a bit crowded at times!


Our adopted street cat is looking very sleek and plump since OH started feeding him/her regularly. S/he won't let us near him/her to inspect so the cat (Kincat) is of indeterminate gender.
S/he has a refuge at the end of our field, a small wooden kennel-like structure and OH puts its food and water in there. 
S/he and Azor have an interesting relationship: he peers suspiciously at his/her little 'house' from the terrace steps, s/he emerges, taunts him by stretching luxuriously in the sun, he races towards him/her, Kincat leaps over the garden wall.
It's an amusing ritual, rather like Tom and Jerry.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi

We often use Pet Couriers - Specialists in European Pet Travel. and we have also used Pet Transportation, Pet Transport, Pet Couriers, Cat and Dog, England, UK, Spain, Ireland - Easypet

Both are very good, Easypet a little more expensive than Pet Couriers

Have not had to use the service for Scotland however so don't know what the prices are like.

Please would you mind quoting In The Doghouse when you request a quote? Many thanks and good luck!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Our adopted street cat is looking very sleek and plump since OH started feeding him/her regularly. S/he won't let us near him/her to inspect so the cat (Kincat) is of indeterminate gender.


You'll find out shortly, when the "courting season" starts!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

once I look out the paperwork I'll get you the company name which arranged our dog's shipping to Spain from Glasgow..... I think it was ArbuckleSmith and the lady who dealt with it was so nice......to the point she showed up at 2:00 am to make sure Flossie was on the plane


----------



## calum700 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys, we will look into all the suggested options and see where we stand shortly. 

Thanks again,

Calum


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

the company was Arbuckle Smith and the lady could not have been more helpfull.


----------



## moragmckenzie (Aug 23, 2008)

calum700 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We're moving from Aberdeen to La Cala de Mijas in February, and we are trying to find a company to export our cat. We've been in touch with a few companies and as soon as we mention top of Scotland they give us ridiculous quotes or ask us to get it to London first which is just stupid in my opinion!
> 
> ...


Hi Calum. 
A deja-vue moment for me, as I moved my 3 cats out to Spain from Aberdeen in 2006! Like you, I had major problems being so far north and ended up getting help from the breeders I bought the cats from. They used a company called Extrordinair, contact [email protected], tel 0131 317 7523. In 2006 it cost me around 1,000 pounds for 3, so their prices might be competitive for one cat. I´m currently planning to come back to Aberdeen and am researching a company called Pet Taxi Transport - 0044 785 057 5862. The pets travel by road with one overnight stay (in pet-friendly hotel). You and your luggage can travel with them - but I found the extra cost much more than a single flight ticket. 

Well, good luck and please let me know if you find any other companies who sound reliable and not too expensive.
Morag


----------



## calum700 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone but we've opted to go with Animal Couriers in the UK and the woman that my partner has dealt with could've done any more to accommodate our and our cats requirements and also accommodate the fact we live so far up in Aberdeen. 

Thanks again though,

Calum


----------

